# Pimp my Rossi RR45 2 - doserless conversion



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having had the RR45 in place for a few days and thinking 1- it takes a lot of worktop space with its doser sticking out 2- I'm bored lets make it doserless.f

so stage 1 remove the doser and contemplate Terry the grinders bolts and how to attach a shute









Stage 2 cut out some wood to fit and drill for a shute









Stage 5 - drill and shape , add shute (stainless shower rail section)









stage 6 - add portafilter holder (4mm aluminium) on wooden base


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ran out of image space - here is the rest









My son says it looks like a cross eyed owl puking coffee grinds - I'm quietly removing him from my will.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Great job, I'm always impressed by your handiwork.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I wouldn't give a hoot what son says jj. I like it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks great. How's the static?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Looks great. How's the static?


Hi Dylan -it was high with the doser, but not tried it out yet as I'm making a wooden tray to catch the grounds, the only earth bond is to the motor which is connected to the case, do you know of a solution to this?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The only real solution is to hold up the coffee so the static can disperse. When its flung out too fast it cant contact itself and the grounds hold the static, when it backs up just the right amount (not so much that it jams the burrs) static shouldn't be a problem.

You may find your tube design already provides this, if it doesn't look up the various solutions other grinders have and try to design something similar.

Eureka Mythos - "Clump crusher"

Mazzer - "Static screen"

Rossi RR45 doserless "Anti-static flap"

Another measure is to wet the beans just a little, this is called RDT you can look it up on HB but it basically means adding a couple of drops of water to each 18g or so you grind (to the whole beans)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok big static problem - ive tried the solutions above - and read all the threads on here inc the 15 page one - on rossi static on the RR55 - I'm taking a step back at the moment and reordered the body to doser gasket that I trimmed during the rebuild, it had a big lip on it - maybe for a reason - will have another go when it arrives, in the mean time with thanks to Stanley tools for a sticker to cover the tamper holes on the dosers front and a SS magnetic parts tray which fits nicely under the doser its back in business, and dropping out 14g on the button.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I chopped the lip off the one i had too, maybe it helped as a hold up for the coffee, but it was a major PITA when trying to reduce retention.

Have you tried adding a few drops of water to your beans (per 18g dose)?

Also if your burrs are new then static will reduce significantly after they are seasoned. Get some stales if you can.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Dylan - the hoppers holding about 200g of beans as its a PITA as you say to keep dragging it out from under the worktop, so ive not tried the water trick. I switched back to the original burrs which are curved cut not straight cut as the new ones are, the angle of the cutting surface on the old ones is also sharper at around 60 degrees the new ones are 90 -

I would like to think that Rossi knew what they were doing- in fact I'm sure they did, but like other manufactures the issue of static possibly at the time was beyond them - I'm not giving up on the doserless mod just working on some more ideas, such as an externaly adjustable flap or lining the tube or trying antistatic solutions on the surface to increase conductivity - but first I will fit an original gasket and take it from there.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ok big static problem


Ive seen this being suggested as a solution for a superjolly, cant see why it wouldnt work on your machine as well.

believe it was made out of a welded heavy duty paper clip. Swings up out of the way for chute cleaning, which is being demonstrated, so the "mesh" part goes in front of the exit when in position and supposedly eliminates static.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Dylan - the hoppers holding about 200g of beans as its a PITA as you say to keep dragging it out from under the worktop, so ive not tried the water trick. I switched back to the original burrs which are curved cut not straight cut as the new ones are, the angle of the cutting surface on the old ones is also sharper at around 60 degrees the new ones are 90 -
> 
> I would like to think that Rossi knew what they were doing- in fact I'm sure they did, but like other manufactures the issue of static possibly at the time was beyond them - I'm not giving up on the doserless mod just working on some more ideas, such as an externaly adjustable flap or lining the tube or trying antistatic solutions on the surface to increase conductivity - but first I will fit an original gasket and take it from there.


I wouldn't give them that much credit.

When your only goal is to fill a hopper with coffee to later be pushed out with the flick of a doser handle, static is an afterthought. It is only with the modern desire to 'single dose' that grinders have even attempted to solve this problem, and the most advanced methods are some kind of block on the chute (which work well in many cases).


----------

